

One day after launch, Webmynd finds competition - rokhayakebe
http://iterasi.com/

======
nreece
Their web site looks quite neat!

------
Shooter
I've been using a desktop app that does the exact same thing for 5 or 6 years
now...

~~~
sharpshoot
sure - but what could webmynd do in 2 months to take advantage of the web?
Also look beyond the desktop search and see the visualization element.

They could do (and will do) so much with that. Webmynd is a very young start
up who are executing like tigers.

Obviously most people will condemn the idea as indifferent from what they are
used to. Well this is the key differentiator between those who innovate & see
possibilities and those who watch and fail.

Minor rant over. Give em a chance!

~~~
Shooter
Wow, I earned a minor rant ;-)

Apparently, I should not have been so terse...I was really saying I think the
app is neat.

LESS TERSE VERSION: I actually see value in this idea because it is something
I've already been using for 5-6 years in the form of a Mac desktop app. The
desktop app I use has stability issues, unfortunately, and it doesn't have
decent sync capabilities across computers, etc. because it is not truly web-
centric. I still pay for upgrades for it, though, so it has value to me. I
think there is definitely a market for a quality web-based tool like this. It
really looks like webmynd are off to a good start, but I wonder about their
long-term business model. I would worry about a raft of imitators giving the
program away as OSS. I also don't really dig the name...it makes me think of a
cheesy AI/mindmapping program or something. It will be interesting to see
which direction they take it.

